#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

** 

       ɡ        " "  ѡ                          :           .

          (   )                    ..       .

      ϡ                 ǡ      () ( )      .

       ǡ           ɡ  ӡ        ...               ȡ          ..   ȡ        .

 ..        .    Princeton   (   .     "")     200         1975   2003    42 % ǡ          ( 9   ). 

           ""  (77 %) :"                   "      .
                     .
       ǡ         .

                            .              ɡ                   .

                                      ..
              .


                                 . 

           ˡ         ǡ  ȡ    ǡ     .
                ..          ..    




See More:

----------

